# Bad Attitude?



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I have a question about Truffles new "attitude". I've had him a week and the first 5 days were great, he was warming/bonding up to us, would sleep on us or next to us and loved to be petted. 

Since Saturday he has been I guess in a bad mood, he is always hissing and popping at us, sleeping day and night, isn't using his wheel as it seems (will be coating it in flour to double check). He is eating and drinking still so he does come out from his hiding hole under and in between our shirts. 

The worst part is that he is now biting us, me more than anyone, first it was a nibble, second time he bit and held on hard and the third time he latched on many times really fast, grinding his teeth into my skin and pulling on it like I was a tuck toy, it was raised on my skin red and bruised and his teeth marks still show, is a good inch long on my wrist . Also he has been biting on his snuggle blanket in much the same way. 

I don't know what is triggering it, everything is the same. He is just over 8 weeks old and could be now in the process of quilling since I do see new quills coming through and him losing some.

Any ideas of remedies?


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

How old is Truffles? Have you changed the type of soap you use to wash your hands?


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Deneen,

Truffles is 8 weeks and 4 days old and nope same soap as always.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

He may be going through his third quilling

Kashi had quite an "attitude" when he was going through his quilling too ^-^
If he was awake, and I stuck my hand in his cage, he'd either huff, or he'd come right out and bite/attack

He's very sweet now that it's over though ^-^


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

I would agree, he's probably quilling, poor fella. An aveeno bath every now and again will probably help, and of course, plenty of patience will be necessary. I know it's hard to be patient with an animal that seems to insist on ripping your skin to pieces, but it's a must.

By the way, that picture of Truffles in your signature? Too cute, I squee'd.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Sela said:


> I would agree, he's probably quilling, poor fella. An aveeno bath every now and again will probably help, and of course, plenty of patience will be necessary. I know it's hard to be patient with an animal that seems to insist on ripping your skin to pieces, but it's a must.
> 
> By the way, that picture of Truffles in your signature? Too cute, I squee'd.


That's the only reason I can think of as to why he is a grumpy bum.

I gave him an oatmeal bath to soothe his skin and help soften it to make it easier for his quills to come through and not be so painful. He enjoyed the bath thoroughly, loving the toothbrush scrub, he played in the water for a good 5 minutes to let it soak in before I rinsed him off. Climbed into my hands ready for his towel dry which he loves as well. He fell asleep getting towel dried had some food when I woke him and then went back to snuggling into his shirt to sleep.

And yes that's Truffles in my signature


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awww! Cute pictures! He looks sleepy & content. Sounds like the bath worked wonders. I hope he gets over his grumpy spell soon.


----------



## dancetinadance (Jul 14, 2010)

I seem to be having a similar problem. The first couple weeks I got Pequita, she was nervous but started coming around very quickly. I moved into a new house (about a month ago) and she's getting worse by the day; huffing, popping, and now biting. I've found some quills around the house (I even stepped on one...OUCH!) so could she been quilling? She just turned one year old...how many times, or how often to hedgies quill? Could this be the cause of her "bad attitude" like Truffles?


----------



## illsley (Jul 16, 2010)

I was just reading this thread, and it looks like the bath worked out nice for the poor little guy...but I just wanted to pop in and say that Truffles is so adorable! I was very taken with his pictures 

Also, even if he's still being a grumpalump, I wouldn't get discouraged. He should be back to his normal self after the quilling is done. It's still important to handle your little fellow daily, though...even if he seems like he wants to be left alone.


----------



## nougat (Jun 3, 2010)

PapilionRu said:


>


Aww, I can totally see this going in some kind of hedgehog calendar. November, maybe.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

What an absolutely gorgeous baby you have!!!!!!!!! You are so lucky!


----------

